# Loggy Acres Livestock herd pics



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Here are some of our goats
First is SGR Millionaire's Take It to the Bank- our herd sire. He is 1 1/2 years old. He isn't clipped, just bathed and dried.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Someone will have to turn them upright, I can't seem to figure it out. Sorry.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Next is Tator Tot. Again, unclipped. Getting ready for hoof trimming.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Oops, here are the pics.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Next is Porky. She is one of the first two goats we bought. Such a sweetheart.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Here are our show string girls after the kids showed at PA 4H regionals two weeks ago.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I have three more to have "spa day" for and hoof trimming. If they get bathed, I will post their pics too.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Very nice


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Gorgeous animals! I think Porky is my favorite! But also gorgeous facilities you have! Love that overhang in the background of your buck photos. And what is that ADORABLE building in the background of Tater Tot's second photo with the porch?!!? I want that! (and a few of your goats)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice herd!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

SalteyLove said:


> Gorgeous animals! I think Porky is my favorite! But also gorgeous facilities you have! Love that overhang in the background of your buck photos. And what is that ADORABLE building in the background of Tater Tot's second photo with the porch?!!? I want that! (and a few of your goats)


Thanks! That is a log cabin playhouse that my husband and I built for my kids. It is now the house for the dwarf Nigerians. 
The overhang is the sides of our "barn". It was a garden shed, now it sprouted wings, lol.


----------



## Goatlover15 (Oct 5, 2014)

Beautiful goats! 


Brook


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Take it to the bank is my favorite


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Love the last two does and the one your son (?) is holding in the 2nd and 3rd pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice and so white, LOL.

My bucks are so rut stained right now, LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Someone will have to turn them upright, I can't seem to figure it out. Sorry.


Turned them upright for you, look OK?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes, thanks!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Love the last two does and the one your son (?) is holding in the 2nd and 3rd pics!


Yes, that is my son. He is holding Rare Pearl. She has been winning for us in th ABGA circuit. As well as Ariana (the one my daughter is holding in the same pic with the spot in her chest). Those two have won several division championships and a few overall reserve and grand championships. 
We have been very pleased with them for our first ABGA season!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What a lovely herd.  Very nice!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

You sure do have some nice bowes I would be happy with any of them.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Boers not bowes


----------

